# Grade crossings



## zoro (Feb 8, 2010)

I've set up a layout that travels around part of the house on the floor. Having an issue with one section of track that keeps getting kicked as people and pets enter the room, apparently 110LB german shepherds don't yield to model trains...Anyways I need to build an at grade crossing that can be walked and stepped on. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

I used 3 30" long split-jaw walk on sections for double track areas where there was foot traffic. No dog is likely to move them much if at all. Others use wood, cement, or combination.


----------



## zoro (Feb 8, 2010)

Any photos of your setup?


----------

